# B-12 Injections



## recess (Feb 12, 2005)

I have read some posts about vitamin B-12 injections being incorporated into a cycle. What can be the benefits and what dosages and frequencies?


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 12, 2005)

recess said:
			
		

> I have read some posts about vitamin B-12 injections being incorporated into a cycle. What can be the benefits and what dosages and frequencies?


b-12 injections will help with energy levels and also with increasing your appetite. it is heavily debated though as alot of people say they see no benefits from taking the injections.  i use them when off cycle more than when i am on cycle unless im taking something that i know will suppress my appetite like anavar or anadrol.
recommended dosing is approximately 1000mcg 2x per week on up to every day injections.


----------



## tee (Feb 12, 2005)

I have used B-12 injections and got no benefit that I noticed.


----------

